# Kann mir jemand helfen?



## acine123 (30. Apr 2014)

Ich habe einen Youtube Channel. Kann man eine App machen in der sofort alle Videos angezeigt werden? Wenn ja ist das schwierig oder könnte es mir vlt. sogar jemand machen?


----------



## JavaMeister (30. Apr 2014)

Google mal nach: Wie man Fragen richtig stellt.

Schlechter Titel.

Noch schlechere Beschreibung.


----------

